# mail server by SquirrelMail can not login



## mfaridi (Apr 24, 2010)

I install mail server by use this link
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=17
and everything is good . and I make domain and make email with this guide 
but when I go to web page for login an email and password by firefox I see this error 

```
You must be logged in to access this page.
```
and I can not login , and I see this error in 
/var/log/maillog

```
Apr 24 12:33:56 mfaridi dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<mostafa@xyz>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, TLS
Apr 24 12:33:56 mfaridi dovecot: IMAP(mostafa@xyz): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=44/709
```
I think I login for very short time and logout automatically , 
I check mail server with telnet and everything is good.


----------



## knarf (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm, maybe you have to activate cookies in your browser?

Does https://domain.tld/squirrelmail/src/configtest.php show any problems?


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 24, 2010)

knarf said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe you have to activate cookies in your browser?
> 
> Does https://domain.tld/squirrelmail/src/configtest.php show any problems?



No configtest.php dose not show error and everything is good
but I can not login with aquirrelmail and I see that error


----------



## knarf (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you see a SQMSESSID cookie in your browser for your squirrelmail-domain? Did you try another browser?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 24, 2010)

Also check your Apache logs (SSL and non-SSL logs). A session error (PHP without session support) is likely.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 24, 2010)

You might want to read this.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 25, 2010)

knarf said:
			
		

> Do you see a SQMSESSID cookie in your browser for your squirrelmail-domain? Did you try another browser?



I check with another browser like Seamonkey and opera and Konqueror,


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 25, 2010)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> You might want to read this.



I check that , but can not find error


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Also check your Apache logs (SSL and non-SSL logs). A session error (PHP without session support) is likely.



I delete session support from php5 and deinstall and install it , but nothing is happen and I have that error 
but when I deinstall php-session form ports/www , and reset apache , I can not see login page of squrrelmail and I see this error

```
Sun Apr 25 09:35:15 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.85] PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function session_set_cookie_params() in 
/usr/local/www/squirrelmail/functions/global.php on line 452, referer: http://192.168.0.85/squirrelmail/src/webmail.php
[Sun Apr 25 09:35:15 2010] [error] [client 192.168.085] PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function session_set_cookie_params() in /usr/local
/www/squirrelmail/functions/global.php on line 452, referer: http://192.168.0.85/squirrelmail/src/webmail.php
[Sun Apr 25 09:35:15 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.85] PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function session_set_cookie_params() in /usr/local
/www/squirrelmail/functions/global.php on line 452, referer: http://192.168.0.85/squirrelmail/src/webmail.php
[Sun Apr 25 09:35:15 2010] [error] [client 192.168.0.85] PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function session_set_cookie_params() in /usr/local
/www/squirrelmail/functions/global.php on line 452, referer: http://192.168.0.58/squirrelmail/src/webmail.php
[Sun A
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Apr 27, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I delete session support from php5 and deinstall and install it , but nothing is happen and I have that error
> but when I deinstall php-session form ports/www , and reset apache , I can not see login page of squrrelmail and I see this error
> 
> ```
> ...



During the latest update of the php port, php5-session was removed and merged into php5.  (There were 2-3 ports that this happened to during the latest update.)  IIRC, I simply reinstalled php5 after removing php5-session, the error went away, and things started working again.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 27, 2010)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> During the latest update of the php port, php5-session was removed and merged into php5.  (There were 2-3 ports that this happened to during the latest update.)  IIRC, I simply reinstalled php5 after removing php5-session, the error went away, and things started working again.



I delete php5-session from system and reinstall php5 , but after that I can not see login page for squrrielmail , and I install php-session again and I can see login page for SM ,
but I have first error I say in post one


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

php5-session-5.3.2 (www/php5-session) is still a valid port ...either directly or as called by SESSION=on in lang/php5-extensions.

@mfaridi, check the output of [cmd=]grep ^session /usr/local/etc/php.ini[/cmd]

On a working SquirrelMail / RoundCube installation I have these:


```
session.save_handler = files
session.use_cookies = 1
session.use_only_cookies = 1
session.name = PHPSESSID
session.auto_start = 0
session.cookie_lifetime = 0
session.cookie_path = /
session.cookie_domain =
session.cookie_httponly =
session.serialize_handler = php
session.gc_probability = 1
session.gc_divisor = 1000
session.gc_maxlifetime = 1440
session.bug_compat_42 = Off
session.bug_compat_warn = Off
session.referer_check =
session.entropy_length = 0
session.entropy_file =
session.cache_limiter = nocache
session.cache_expire = 180
session.use_trans_sid = 0
session.hash_function = 0
session.hash_bits_per_character = 5
```


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> php5-session-5.3.2 (www/php5-session) is still a valid port ...either directly or as called by SESSION=on in lang/php5-extensions.
> 
> @mfaridi, check the output of [cmd=]grep ^session /usr/local/etc/php.ini[/cmd]
> 
> ...



I have this

```
session.save_handler = files
session.use_cookies = 1
session.use_only_cookies = 1
session.name = PHPSESSID
session.auto_start = 0
session.cookie_lifetime = 0
session.cookie_path = /
session.cookie_domain =
session.cookie_httponly =
session.serialize_handler = php
session.gc_probability = 1
session.gc_divisor = 1000
session.gc_maxlifetime = 1440
session.bug_compat_42 = Off
session.bug_compat_warn = Off
session.referer_check =
session.entropy_length = 0
session.entropy_file =
session.cache_limiter = nocache
session.cache_expire = 180
session.use_trans_sid = 0
session.hash_function = 0
session.hash_bits_per_character = 5
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm assuming you did this?


```
20100409:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  As of php 5.3, a few extensions were removed from or included into the core
  php5 package.  Follow the steps below to update your installation.

  1) Delete the following packages (if installed):
     - php5-dbase
     - php5-ncurses
     - php5-pcre
     - php5-spl
     - php5-ming
     - php5-mhash

  2) Rebuild php5 and all ports depending on it.
```


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you did this?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I do not install php5 before that date , I install php5 after 20100409
and this is my pkg-info about php5

```
php5-5.3.2          PHP Scripting Language
php5-bcmath-5.3.2   The bcmath shared extension for php
php5-ctype-5.3.2    The ctype shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.3.2      The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.4 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.3.2   The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.3.2       The gd shared extension for php
php5-gettext-5.3.2  The gettext shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.3.2     The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.3.2    The iconv shared extension for php
php5-imap-5.3.2     The imap shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.2     The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.3.2 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mcrypt-5.3.2   The mcrypt shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.2    The mysql shared extension for php
php5-mysqli-5.3.2   The mysqli shared extension for php
php5-openssl-5.3.2  The openssl shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.3.2      The pdo shared extension for php
php5-pdo_sqlite-5.3.2 The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.3.2    The posix shared extension for php
php5-pspell-5.3.2   The pspell shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.2  The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.3.2 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-sockets-5.3.2  The sockets shared extension for php
php5-sqlite-5.3.2   The sqlite shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.3.2 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-wddx-5.3.2     The wddx shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.2      The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.3.2 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlrpc-5.3.2   The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.3.2 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php5-zlib-5.3.2     The zlib shared extension for php
```


----------

